# Hum from new isolated sub



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm a sub newby and just bought a new Sunfire True EQ. It has an audible hum even when in standby and not connected to any other equipment. I've tried it in various sockets around the house, with different power cords, and even through a power filter. None of it's controls alter the hum and it's the same whether in standby or not.
It's not especially loud but can be heard anywhere in the room which means I won't be leaving it on standby - shame.
Is this normal and something I just have to live with or have I got a fault?
I'm uncertain whether I'm just picky or should be going back to the dealer. 
Any views?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> I'm uncertain whether I'm just picky


Hardly. I won't accept any hum that I can hear from the listening position.... return it!


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

brucek said:


> Hardly. I won't accept any hum that I can hear from the listening position.... return it!


Have the same problem with my Athena A300. Of course, I bought it for $115 so I really couldn't be picky. In this case though, back it would go.


----------



## spyboy (Jul 23, 2006)

noisy said:


> I'm a sub newby and just bought a new Sunfire True EQ. It has an audible hum even when in standby and not connected to any other equipment. I've tried it in various sockets around the house, with different power cords, and even through a power filter. None of it's controls alter the hum and it's the same whether in standby or not.
> It's not especially loud but can be heard anywhere in the room which means I won't be leaving it on standby - shame.
> Is this normal and something I just have to live with or have I got a fault?
> I'm uncertain whether I'm just picky or should be going back to the dealer.
> Any views?



Sunfire subwoofers have a history of hum that cannot be fixed. Return it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks for all your input - it persuaded me to contact the dealer with some confidence.
They have agreed to replace it so I hope the next one is better.

Spyboy - I hope you mean certain samples had a problem rather than they generally do?


----------



## spyboy (Jul 23, 2006)

noisy said:


> Thanks for all your input - it persuaded me to contact the dealer with some confidence.
> They have agreed to replace it so I hope the next one is better.
> 
> Spyboy - I hope you mean certain samples had a problem rather than they generally do?


The first review of a Sunfire subwoofer that I read was in Stereo Review. That was about 10 years ago. Stereo Review is now called Sound & Vision. In the review they could not figure out how to stop the Sunfire subwoofer from humming.

I have read comments from other people who have had a problem with hum from Sunfire subwoofers. I am not saying that every single subwoofer from Sunfire hums. I am sure that some of them do not hum. 

Just do not accept another Sunfire subwoofer that hums.


----------

